# All the Different Types of Elementals



## Shade (Nov 14, 2006)

*Elementals*


Air (Small through Elder)(MM)
Air (Monolith)(Complete Arcane)
Air (Primal)(Epic Level Handbook)
Blood (Ravenloft MC10)
Earth (Small through Elder)(MM)
Earth (Monolith)(Complete Arcane)
Earth (Primal)(Epic Level Handbook)
Ectoplams (Small through Elder)(WotC's website)
Fire (Small through Elder)(MM)
Fire (Monolith)(Complete Arcane)
Fire (Primal)(Epic Level Handbook)
Grave (Ravenloft MC10)
Mist (Ravenloft MC10)
Nature (MCA2)
Pyre (Ravenloft MC10)
Shadow (Small through Elder)(Tome of Magic)
Storm (Small through Elder)(MMIII)
Taint (Small through Elder)(Heroes of Horror)
Time (1E MMII)
Water (Small through Elder)(MM)
Water (Monolith)(Complete Arcane)
Water (Primal)(Epic Level Handbook)

*Paraelementals*


Ice (Small through Elder)(Manual of the Planes)
Ice (Monolith)(Dragon #347)
Magma (Small through Elder)(Manual of the Planes)
Magma (Monolith)(Dragon #347)
Ooze (Small through Elder)(Manual of the Planes)
Ooze (Monolith)(Dragon #347)
Smoke (Small through Elder)(Manual of the Planes)
Smoke (Monolith)(Dragon #347)

*Other Paraelemental Creatures*


Frigidarch (Dragon #129)
Iceling (Dragon #129)
Shiverbug (Dragon #129)
Snowfury (Dragon #129)

*Quasielementals*


Ash (PSMCIII)
Dust (PSMCIII)
Lightning (PSMCIII)
Mineral (PSMCIII)
Radiance (PSMCIII)
Salt (PSMCIII)
Steam (PSMCIII)
Vacuum (PSMCIII)

*Other Quasielemental Creatures*


Chamrol (Mineral)(Dragon #174)
Energy Pod (Mineral)(Dragon #174)
Glomus (Mineral)(Dragon #174)
Shard (Mineral)(Dragon #174)
Spined Shard (Mineral)(Dragon #174)
Trilling Crysmal (Mineral)(Dragon #174)

*Archomentals*


Ben-Hadar (Dragon #353)
Bwimb (The Inner Planes)
Bwimb II (The Inner Planes)
Chan (Dragon #353)
Chilimba (The Inner Planes)
Cryonax (Dragon #347)
Crystalle (Dragon #174)
Ekhahk (The Inner Planes)
Imix (Dragon #347)
Ogremoch (Dragon #347)
Olhydra (Dragon #347)
Sunnis (Dragon #353)
Sun Sing (The Inner Planes)
Ty-H'kadi (Dragon #347)
Yan-C-Bin (Dragon #347)
Zaaman Ruul (Dragon #353)

*Avatars of Elemental Evil*


Black Rock Triskelion (Earth Avatar)(MMIV)
Cyclonic Ravager (Air Avatar)(MMIV)
Holocaust Disciple (Fire Avatar)(MMIV)
Waterveiled Assassin (Water Avatar)(MMIV)

*Elemental Grues*


Air (Ildriss)(Complete Arcane)
Earth (Chaggrin)(Complete Arcane)
Fire (Harginn)(Complete Arcane)
Mud (Dungeon #138)
Water (Vardigg)(Complete Arcane)

*Elemental Weirds*


Air (MMII)
Earth (MMII)
Fire (MMII)
Ice (Frostburn)
Lesser (Dragon #347)
Ooze (Champions of Ruin)
Snow (Frostburn)
Water (MMII)

*Elemental Stewards*


Arctine (Complete Psionic)
Emberling (Complete Psionic)
Geodite (Complete Psionic)
Tempestan (Complete Psionic)

*Elemental Vermin*


Crawler (PSMCIII)
Duster (PSMCIII)
Flameling (PSMCIII)
Spitter (PSMCIII)

*Elementals of Chaos *


Eolian (MC8)
Erdeen (MC8)
Pyrophor (MC8)
Undine (MC8)

*Elementals of Law*


Anemo (MC8)
Kryst (MC8)
Helion (MC8)
Hydrax (MC8)

*Elementite Swarms*


Air (Planar Handbook)
Earth (Planar Handbook)
Fire (Planar Handbook)
Water (Planar Handbook)

*Gingwatzim*


Eoluzim (Dragon #295)
Graegzim (Dragon #295)
Maronzim (Dragon #295)
Naranzim (Dragon #295)
Pakim (Dragon #295)
Tim (C3: The Lost Island of Castanamir)

*Other Elemental Creatures*


Aerial Servant (1E MM)
Air Sentinel (MC8)
Animental (PSMCIII)
Belker (MM)
Blazewyrm (Dragon Magic)
Breathdrinker (MMII)
Caller from the Deeps (Stormwrack)
Chraal (MMIII)
Cinder Swarm (MMIII)
Cinderbrute (Dungeon #110)
Cloudscout (Dungeon #110)
Crysmal (XPH)
Dust Twister (Sandstorm)
Earthdelver (Dungeon #111)
Earth Whisper (Races of Stone)
Elemental Beasts (Air, Earth, Fire, Water)(DS MCII)
Elmarin (Spelljammer: AD&D Adventures in Space)
Fire Bat (MMII)
Firesnake (Dungeon #111)
Firetongue Frog (Dragon #285)
Flame Spirit (MC6)
Fundamental (PSMCIII)
Galen Duhr (MMII)
Horde (AC9 Creature Catalogue)
Ice Serpent (MoF)
Immoth (MMII)
Inferno Spider (MMIV)
Invisible Stalker (MM)
Living Holocaust (FF)
Magma Hurler (MH)
Magmal Horror (WotC Online Adventure: Force of Nature)
Magmin (MM)
Mihstu (1e MMII)
Mudman (1e MMII)
Nerephtys (Dragon #276)
Omnimental (MMIII)
Paraelmental Beasts (Magma, Rain, Silt, Sun)(DS MCII)
Pech (1e MMII)
Phantom Stalker (1e FF)
Plasm (Normal and Giant)(Companion Rules)
Rainrunner (Dungeon #111)
Sandknight (Dungeon #110)
Sandling (A4)
Sandman (1e FF)
Shimmering Wrath (Dungeon #26)
Skriaxit (FR10)
Stone Spike (MMII)
Tempest (MMII)
Thoqqua (MM)
Tome Guardian (MCA3)
Vortex (1e FF)
Wavearcher (Dungeon #110)
Walking Wall (MH)
Wind Walker (1E MM)
Windraptor (Dungeon #111)

*Templates*


Air Element Creature (Manual of the Planes)
Cold Element Creature (Manual of the Planes)
Dream Element Creature (Dragon #287)
Demonically Fused Elemental (Dragon #285, Dragon Compendium Vol. 1)
Earth Element Creature (Manual of the Planes)
Fire Element Creature (Manual of the Planes)
Half-Elemental (MM)
Ice Element Creature (Dragon #347)
Magma Element Creature (Dragon #347)
Ooze Element Creature (Dragon #347)
Orglash (Unapproachable East)
Smoke Element Creature (Dragon #347)
Thomil (Unapproachable East)
Water Element Creature (Manual of the Planes)
Wood Element Creature (Manual of the Planes)

*Unofficial Sources:*


Changeling Fog (Van Richten's Guide to the Mists)
Elemental Minions (Air, Earth, Fire, Water)(Bestiary of Krynn)
Elemental Spawn (Acid, Dust, Lava, Mist, Mud, Sonic)(Dangerous Denizens: The Monsters of Tellene) 
Elemental Weird, Mist (Van Richten's Guide to the Mists)
Goblyn Fog (Van Richten's Guide to the Mists)
Hearth Fiend (Denizens of Dread)
Razhak (Bestiary of Krynn)

Even More Elementals:
Ash Elemental (Sylvan Veil)
Bi-Nou (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Blazozoid (Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix)
Chaos Sentinel (Seeds of Chaos)
Crystal Spider (Athasian) (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert)
Crystal Spider (Dungeon #4)
Cthuga's Flame Creature (Deities and Demigods Cyclopedia)
Desert Ghost (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Dharum Suhn (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Dragger (City of Ravens Bluff)
Dust Devil (Dragon #45)
Elemaster (Immortal Rules)
Facet (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Fiery Face (Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad)
Fire Archon (Dragon #361)
Fire Phantom (Wizard's Spell Compendium, Volume Two)
Firetail, Lesser (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Firetail, Tshala (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Flame Roper (Tales of the Outer Planes (OP1))
Flame Swallow (Practical Planetology (SJR4))
Fogwarden (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Four)
Ice (Polyhedron #21)
Infernite (Dragon #159)
Kal-Muru (Shipbane) (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Khargra (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Klyndes (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Living Lahar (Dragon #265)
Marut (Wind Spirit) (Legends & Lore)
Negative Energy Elemental (Return to the Tomb of Horrors)
Negative Fundamental (Return to the Tomb of Horrors)
Ooze Sprite (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Pit Snatcher (City by the Silt Sea)
Plasman (Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix)
Ruin Elemental (Monster Manual V)
Sand Spawn (Chaos Spawn: A Chaos War Adventure)
Sand Warrior (Priest's Spell Compendium, Volume Two)
Scile (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Shocker, Contented One (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Shocker, Sojourner (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Silt Weird (Polyhedron #80)
Sky Wyrm (Champions of Mystara: Heroes of the Princess Ark)
Smoke Elemental (The Awakening)
Snow Mischief (Polyhedron #116)
Spawn of Juiblex (Monster Manual V)
Stone Snake (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One)
Styr (Dark Sun: Shattered Lands)
The Ice Fiend (Rjurik Highlands)
Vodoni Space Spider (Under the Dark Fist (SJA4))
Wavefire (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Well Spirit (Dragon #42)
Windigo (Dungeon #77)

Also:
According to Dungeon #151, the Pech is a Fey, not an elemental (and the version in the Tome of Horrors is also a Fey).
The D&D v.3.5 Accessory Update booklet thinks that the Xag-Ya and Xeg-Yi should be Elementals, and not Outsiders, but this conflicts with the other energons, which are all Outsiders.
_Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil_ lists the shocker as an Outsider, not an Elemental, but this contradicts the entry in Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III, so I've listed it above.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 15, 2006)

someone's been doing their homework!


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 15, 2006)

BOZ said:
			
		

> someone's been doing their homework!




And multiple someone's have been making too many elemental variants of miscellaneous things.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, excellent list. Here's a few others that you want to add:


Changeling Fog (_Van Richten's Guide to the Mists_, p109)
Cinderbrute (_Dungeon_ #110/_Polyhedron_ #169, p86)
Crystalle (_Dragon_ #174, p100 and also here)
Elemental Minions (_Bestiary of Krynn_, p113-116): Air, Earth, Fire, Water
Elemental Spawn (_Dangerous Denizens: The Monsters of Tellene_, p45-49): Acid, Dust, Lava, Mist, Mud, Sonic
Elemental Weird, Mist (_Van Richten's Guide to the Mists_, p115)
Elmarin (_Spelljammer: AD&D Adventures in Space_ and also here)
Goblyn Fog (_Van Richten's Guide to the Mists_, p111)
Hearth Fiend (_Denizens of Dread_, p113)
Horde (_Creature Catalogue_ (AC9) and here)
Magmal Horror (_Force of Nature_, p14)
Nerephtys (_Dragon_ #276, p87)
Plasm (_Companion Rules_ and here and here): Normal and Giant
Pseudoelemental, Darkness (_Dragon_ #322, p66-68)
Razhak (_Bestiary of Krynn_, p118)


----------



## Shade (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, Echohawk!  I'll update the list.

I intentionally left off the darkness pseudo-elementals, as the shadow elementals appear to be the exact same creatures, albeit with a name change.  Perhaps I should note that parenthetically, though...


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 15, 2006)

Ooh. So it does. I must go update my notes for the darkness pseudo-elemental .


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 15, 2006)

One question -- where in _Champions of Ruin_ is the Ooze Elemental Weird? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Shade (Nov 15, 2006)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> One question -- where in _Champions of Ruin_ is the Ooze Elemental Weird? I can't seem to find it.




I don't have it handy, but IIRC it was just a small stat block within one of the sample adventures/locales.

Edit:  It's on p. 148.


----------



## Echohawk (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, not sure how I missed that one.


----------



## Shade (Mar 9, 2007)

Updated with good archomentals appearances in Dragon #353.


----------



## Wystan (Mar 9, 2007)

Did you add the Elemental from Order of the Stick 423?

http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0423.html

Titanium Elemental


----------



## Shade (Mar 9, 2007)

Wystan said:
			
		

> Did you add the Elemental from Order of the Stick 423?
> 
> http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0423.html
> 
> Titanium Elemental




No, but that was quite funny!


----------



## JiCi (Mar 9, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> *Elemental Weirds*
> 
> 
> Air (MMII)
> ...



Champions of Ruins ? which page ?


----------



## Gothenem (Mar 10, 2007)

page 148, small statblock.

Did you include the Blood Elemental from the Wizards site? I noticed Blood was on the list, but listed Ravenloft MC 10 as the source. The latest source would be here:

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/sb/sb20030208a


----------



## Shade (Mar 13, 2007)

I left off the blood elementals from WotC's site because, despite the name, they are outsiders.


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 14, 2007)

Is there a guideline as to what constitutes a paraelemental vs. a quasielemental?


----------



## Shade (Mar 14, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Is there a guideline as to what constitutes a paraelemental vs. a quasielemental?




Yep.  Basically it boils down to natives of the paraelemental planes (which are between two elemental planes, such as fire + earth = magma) or the quasielemental planes (which are between an elemental plane and an energy plane, such as negative energy + fire = ash).


----------



## Kafkonia (Mar 15, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> Yep.  Basically it boils down to natives of the paraelemental planes (which are between two elemental planes, such as fire + earth = magma) or the quasielemental planes (which are between an elemental plane and an energy plane, such as negative energy + fire = ash).




I see. Interesting. With the addition of non-core elemental planes, this opens up many interesting options (Time + Negative Energy = Decay; Wood + Positive Energy = Growth) for other quasi- and paraelementals.

*ponders*


----------



## Shade (Mar 15, 2007)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I see. Interesting. With the addition of non-core elemental planes, this opens up many interesting options (Time + Negative Energy = Decay; Wood + Positive Energy = Growth) for other quasi- and paraelementals.
> 
> *ponders*




Oooh...very cool ideas.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 15, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> Updated with good archomentals appearances in Dragon #353.




woohoo!  go us!


----------



## Kain Darkwind (Apr 6, 2007)

What does MC8 stand for?  I'm specifically talking about the listed source for the Archomentals of Law and Chaos.


----------



## Echohawk (Apr 6, 2007)

Kain Darkwind said:
			
		

> What does MC8 stand for?  I'm specifically talking about the listed source for the Archomentals of Law and Chaos.



MC8 is the 2nd Edition _Monstrous Compendium Outer Planes Appendix	_, published in January 1991 with product code TSR2118.

But you can also find 3.5 versions of the Elementals of Law and Chaos in _Denizens of the Inner Planes_.


----------



## Shade (Apr 6, 2007)

Kain Darkwind said:
			
		

> What does MC8 stand for?  I'm specifically talking about the listed source for the Archomentals of Law and Chaos.




Note that these are not archomentals, just elementals of Law and Chaos.


----------



## Kain Darkwind (Apr 6, 2007)

Shade said:
			
		

> Note that these are not archomentals, just elementals of Law and Chaos.





I _do_ note that....now.  It was late last night and I had Bwimb on the brain.  Thanks for the information, though.


----------



## Shade (Apr 6, 2007)

Kain Darkwind said:
			
		

> I _do_ note that....now.  It was late last night and I had Bwimb on the brain.  Thanks for the information, though.




Be careful...Bwimb can really eat at your brain.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 7, 2007)

i don't beleive Bwimb has ever been statted, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Kain Darkwind (Apr 7, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i don't beleive Bwimb has ever been statted, but i could be wrong.





By which you mean officially statted.    I was doing up a version of her (Bwimb II) that night for my Alternate Cosmic thread over at DF.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 9, 2007)

Kain Darkwind said:
			
		

> By which you mean officially statted.




naturally.    we may at some point petition Dragon to let us do an "Archomentals III", but we haven't done so yet.


----------



## Kain Darkwind (Apr 15, 2007)

BOZ said:
			
		

> naturally.    we may at some point petition Dragon to let us do an "Archomentals III", but we haven't done so yet.





Like I said over at DF, I look most forward to it.  The first two you did actually rival the Demonomicon articles for my favorites.  It's been awhile since I actually looked forward to reading Dragon....it was just habit before.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 16, 2007)

Kain Darkwind said:
			
		

> The first two you did actually rival the Demonomicon articles for my favorites.




wow, thanks!  i don't think i've heard such high praise for them yet!    well, a "other elemental lords" article is defintiely on the table for us, and we'll most likely at least try to query on it at some point.

though, given how slow the submission process has become in the last year, don't expect to see that one any time soon.


----------



## Shade (Apr 16, 2007)

Kain Darkwind said:
			
		

> Like I said over at DF, I look most forward to it.  The first two you did actually rival the Demonomicon articles for my favorites.  It's been awhile since I actually looked forward to reading Dragon....it was just habit before.




Thanks for the kind words!   The Demonomicon articles are my favorites, so to be even mentioned in the same breath is quite an honor.    

I've actually been thinking more and more about the others lately.   I've got a pretty good idea where I'd like to go with Ty-h'kadi, and I've always been fond of Crystalle.

FWIW, we've sent queries in for a few other powerful unique planar beings.   We've got our fingers crossed that some will be chosen.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 17, 2007)

yep!  we're hoping that our success with the Archomentals isn't a one-time deal.


----------



## Echohawk (Jan 4, 2008)

Some suggested additions for this index:
Ash Elemental (Sylvan Veil)
Bi-Nou (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Blazozoid (Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix)
Chaos Sentinel (Seeds of Chaos)
Crystal Spider (Athasian) (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert)
Crystal Spider (Dungeon #4)
Cthuga's Flame Creature (Deities and Demigods Cyclopedia)
Desert Ghost (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Dharum Suhn (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Dragger (City of Ravens Bluff)
Dust Devil (Dragon #45)
Elemaster (Immortal Rules)
Facet (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Fiery Face (Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad)
Fire Archon (Dragon #361)
Fire Phantom (Wizard's Spell Compendium, Volume Two)
Firetail, Lesser (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Firetail, Tshala (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Flame Roper (Tales of the Outer Planes (OP1))
Flame Swallow (Practical Planetology (SJR4))
Fogwarden (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Four)
Ice (Polyhedron #21)
Infernite (Dragon #159)
Kal-Muru (Shipbane) (Creature Catalog (DMR2))
Khargra (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Klyndes (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Living Lahar (Dragon #265)
Marut (Wind Spirit) (Legends & Lore)
Negative Energy Elemental (Return to the Tomb of Horrors)
Negative Fundamental (Return to the Tomb of Horrors)
Ooze Sprite (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Pit Snatcher (City by the Silt Sea)
Plasman (Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix)
Ruin Elemental (Monster Manual V)
Sand Spawn (Chaos Spawn: A Chaos War Adventure)
Sand Warrior (Priest's Spell Compendium, Volume Two)
Scile (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Shocker, Contented One (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Shocker, Sojourner (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Silt Weird (Polyhedron #80)
Sky Wyrm (Champions of Mystara: Heroes of the Princess Ark)
Smoke Elemental (The Awakening)
Snow Mischief (Polyhedron #116)
Spawn of Juiblex (Monster Manual V)
Stone Snake (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One)
Styr (Dark Sun: Shattered Lands)
The Ice Fiend (Rjurik Highlands)
Vodoni Space Spider (Under the Dark Fist (SJA4))
Wavefire (Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III)
Well Spirit (Dragon #42)
Windigo (Dungeon #77)

Also:
According to Dungeon #151, the Pech is a Fey, not an elemental (and the version in the Tome of Horrors is also a Fey).
The D&D v.3.5 Accessory Update booklet thinks that the Xag-Ya and Xeg-Yi should be Elementals, and not Outsiders, but this conflicts with the other energons, which are all Outsiders.
_Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil_ lists the shocker as an Outsider, not an Elemental, but this contradicts the entry in Planescape Monstrous Compendium Appendix III, so I've listed it above.


----------

